# Trek 1500 for touring - whiskey tango foxtrot?



## radagast (Jun 7, 2007)

Greetings,

I am finally getting my first road bike, after years of putting it off. I mostly intend to use it for recreational riding, but would like to be able to tour with it.

Until thinking about the touring element more, I was quite interested in the Trek 1600. 

Now I am now thinking of getting the 1500 (which has braze-ons). I would replace the wheels, replacing them with stronger ones. I am also thinking of getting a longer stem for it.

Does this sound like a reasonable course of action? 

I am not wild about the 520 that Trek makes. 

I have so far only considered Trek because that is mostly what the local shop carries.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Luvwine (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, whatever bike you get, make sure it is a brown one!  Sorry, couldn't resist given your handle. Sorry to be of no actual help to you.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Clarification.*

It would be helpful if you could tell us what you mean when you say "recreational riding" and "touring." And perhaps it's just me, but I don't understand why you would immediately discard the wheels of a Trek 1500 and are thinking of getting a longer stem before you have even ridden the bike. My last quibble: what "braise-ons" are you talking about?


----------



## radagast (Jun 7, 2007)

Recreational riding = going for a ride for a few hours after work, or on the weekend
Touring = long distance, going for a several-day ride

The wheels on the 1500 are obviously more race-oriented, not so good for hauling a load (ie for touring)

Longer stem to make it more comfortable for touring, is what I am thinking. I have only been able to test drive the bike (well, too small a bike because they did not have my size in stock) for twenty minutes...hardly telling of how it would feel after a whole day of riding.

The Braze ons I am referring to are the ones that are on the 1500, but not on the 1600. 



Ultimately I am just trying to get feedback on how well a racing bike can be made to do double-duty as a touring bike...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Ultimately I am just trying to get feedback on how well a racing bike can be made to do double-duty as a touring bike..._


Makes sense now. Picking the bike pretty much depends on how you imagine your long-distance, several-day rides. If you're going to haul extra clothes, lots of food and drink and perhaps even a tent, forget the racing-type bike, like the 1500. If you're imagining fully supported tours, the 1500 would serve you well enough.

Based on personal experience, riding a racing-type bike like the Trek 1500 on a non-supported tour is a lot more miserable than riding a true touring bike like the Trek 520 on a fast recreational ride. As a matter of fact, hanging in there on a fast recreational ride with a Trek 520 is very satisfying and (don't tell anyone  ) not all that difficult to do if you got the determination to become a strong rider.

The "longer stem for touring" thing makes no sense at all. Getting the 1500 or the 520 means you have to fit the bike to your body in either case. No way to tell now or from here what stem length you'd need.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*If you are going to tour with racks and bags get the 520.*



radagast said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am finally getting my first road bike, after years of putting it off. I mostly intend to use it for recreational riding, but would like to be able to tour with it.
> 
> ...


The performance part of touring is having a bike that will handle well with a load. The longer wheelbase, wide gear range, steel fork, sturdy wheels and cantilever brakes on the 520 are ideal for loaded touring. If you are going to do unloaded touring any bike with the gear range you need will be fine.

If you get the 520 and want to do fast group rides get a second set of wheels with less spokes, skinny tires and a more compact gear range (just like the wheels on the 1500). 

As far as a stem change goes; a stem is selected based on fit with use a distant second (although long distance tourists will often use a SHORTER stem for a more upright riding position and more comfort).


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

radagast said:


> The wheels on the 1500 are obviously more race-oriented, not so good for hauling a load (ie for touring)


Why would you replace the wheelset before even trying it out? Bontrager Selects are a pretty bomb proof wheel- great for a training wheel, so I don't see why you couldn't use it for touring as well. I know a guy who uses them for training and he weighs about 225 lbs. He has no problem with the load. Now, you might want to swap out the 23 tires for some 25's or 28's, but I think the wheelset will do fine.




> Longer stem to make it more comfortable for touring, is what I am thinking.


Like MB1 said, a longer stem will make you more stretched out, and a more aggressive position. I think you mean a higher angled stem- one that will put you more upright. 



> Ultimately I am just trying to get feedback on how well a racing bike can be made to do double-duty as a touring bike...


I see the rationale in MB1's advice- getting the 520. But I think the 1500 could work just fine. If you feel more comfortable on the 1500 then the 520- then get it. OR if you like the 1500 more; so you would get on it and ride it more- then get it. 

A bike's sex appeal should not be dismissed. It can be a leading factor in recruiting a new rider to get on the saddle again and again.

EDIT: Did your LBS encourage you to buy a new wheelset on your brand new bike? Please take advice like this with a grain of salt.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe a 'cross bike would be a good alternative. See if the LBS can hook you up with an XO1 or XO2 for a test ride.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't know why you are down on the 520. Good option for your purposes.


----------

